# Cot mobile that will attach to the Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper?



## ummar

Hi ladies,

I think some of you use the Arm's Reach Cosleeper like I do. I really need to buy a cot mobile - do you know if standard mobile bases will attach to this cot, given that there aren't railings with gaps in between. 

Hope I'm making sense and someone can help!


----------



## ummar

Anyone?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Would a clip like this one has work?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Infantino-Flutterbug-Changing-Table-Mobile/dp/B000FTDWFQ


----------



## Rebaby

I have never seen one that would work :shrug: We bought a regular cot mobile and then when we assembled our arm's reach co-sleeper i realised it wouldn't work and (briefly) got really upset about it, but then baby arrived and wasn't in the slightest bit bothered about not having one, so i realised it was more my idea that he needed one, rather than him actually needing one (if that makes sense?!)


----------



## Rebaby

If you're wanting something musical/with lights to sooth baby maybe you could get one of those lightshows that project on to the ceiling? Because the base unit for that could be placed on a chest of drawers or something next to the co-sleeper? Or else, we bought Toby one of the prince lionheart slumber bears with lullabies and womb noises and put that in the co-sleeper with him, to soothe him when he was tiny.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm sure a clip one would work, i was searching for one for my changing table and there was loads on ebay at the time, they are less common than the screw on mobiles but they still exist :)


----------



## ummar

Thanks!

We have a mobile that we have hung from our ceiling light and our baby really enjoys looking at it when we put him underneath. But it's not always convenient or safe to put him in that location which is why we want something for his cot. 

Do those light thingys work for young babies whose vision doesn't reach as far as the ceiling?


----------



## ummar

It's a Wimmer-Ferguson mobile with contrast cards, so it serves as a source of stimulation for him. I just don't have an arm to suspend it from or make it spin slowly.


----------

